# bantams breed?



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Here are my two bantams. I believe they are hens. 17 weeks old. Any ideas of breed?


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

1st one is a golden sebright. Im not sure about the other one.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

The top one is a Golden Sebright.

The bottom one might be a Silver Duckwing Game


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

The second one makes the funniest noise. It sounds like hey, hey, hey , hey. 
She just developed the comb in the past few weeks.


----------



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Inagree with ladycat


----------

